# Plecos in planted aquaria



## scapegoat (12 Oct 2013)

I'm hoping to find a nice small plec for my planted tank, its 250l with lots of bogwood.

I'm not overly keen on Bristlenose plecs and would rather go for something a little more unusual but not sure if any are really that suited to a planted tank. It has to stay pretty small.

Does anybody have any experience with plecs and plants? Also is there any shops/websites that specialise in them?

Thanks in Advance

Jacob


----------



## dw1305 (12 Oct 2013)

Hi all,
Jacob, for me the  main problem is tha even if it is an attractively marked fish you are rarely going to see it. For size you need to go onto "PlanetCatfish", and then you can set the size criteria and see what is available. If you want a plec that eats some algae you could look at the small _Panaquolus_ sp. like L169, but they also eat a lot of wood, may eat some of your plants, and are highly nocturnal. Other options are _Parotocinclus, Hypoptopoma_ and _Otocinclus. _If you don't like the more common Bristlenoses, _Ancistrus claro_ may be better, but they are very hard to find

For the Plecs that don't eat any algae or plants, _Hypancistrus_ and _Peckoltia_ are the most likely genera, _Hypancistrus_ are highly nocturnal, but  some _Peckoltia_ (_P. compta_) more visible.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ian_m (12 Oct 2013)

Before fully planted high tech I had two plecs. Unfortunately when more than a couple of inches long they are quite plant destroyers. Mine rooted plants out of the substrate, slightly cured by planting plants through a buried square if filter floss. In that case they had a go at snapping stems!!!. Also they tended to park themselves on the plants causing more damage.

Did get bigger plants to survive, but plecs are not the most careful and delicate of fish as they move round the tank.


----------



## Samuran (12 Oct 2013)

I really want one of these!! L183

But I agree that I don't think they are the best suited to fully planted tanks, lots of other cat's you could get 

Ben


----------



## scapegoat (12 Oct 2013)

Cheers for all the responses guys some very helpful insights. 

Darrel that L169 is stunning and stays around 8cm which would be ideal. Do they have a buy/sell section on that site? I guess I should sign up and find out. I have been looking at some Peckoltia and they seem to stay quite small too but haven't managed to find any suitable ones for sale yet.

Ian that worries me! I think if I do get one it will have to be a small one, the last thing I need is plant destroyer.

Ben the starlight bristlenose is ideal and I have been looking everywhere for 1 (or a pair) but unfortunately I can't seem to find a seller.

I've been thinking about a clown pleco as they seem to stay small and are easily available, has anybody had any experience with them?


----------



## krazypara3165 (12 Oct 2013)

Scapegoat..... google 'rare aquatics' and phone them up and ask for jo or nick. They have a variety of plecs and if anyone can get hold of a specific type its them!


----------



## scapegoat (12 Oct 2013)

OK great I'll check them out, cheers


----------



## dw1305 (12 Oct 2013)

Hi all,


scapegoat said:


> I've been thinking about a clown pleco as they seem to stay small and are easily available, has anybody had any experience with them?


 They are another _Panaqolus (Panaque)_ species, _Panaquolus maccus.  _There isn't really any difference in any of the small _Panaqolos_ species, (L002, L397) they are all nocturnal, eat wood and vegetables and are very elusive. L397 and L169 are more stripy and attractive, but as you never see them it isn't really that relevant.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Oct 2013)

Samuran said:


> I really want one of these!! L183
> 
> But I agree that I don't think they are the best suited to fully planted tanks, lots of other cat's you could get
> 
> Ben



I've seen these in a lfs recently but im not sure which one, i need some fish food so ill find out tomorrow

I was given a small stripy pleco that i only see at meal time and night ill try get a photo later i need an id. It looks similar to the L169 but it has narrower stripes


----------



## pike (12 Oct 2013)

my fav pleco is LDA25 pitbull pleco small and cute and great algae eater anyone have anyone  for sale let me know


----------



## scapegoat (13 Oct 2013)

Cheers for all the advice guys! I went to Kesgrave tropicals in Ipswich yesterday and managed to pick up a beautiful little L183 and an L-10a for a decent price. Both stunning little fish, when they decide to show themselves I'll get some pics.


----------



## Samuran (14 Oct 2013)

scapegoat said:


> Cheers for all the advice guys! I went to Kesgrave tropicals in Ipswich yesterday and managed to pick up a beautiful little L183 and an L-10a for a decent price. Both stunning little fish, when they decide to show themselves I'll get some pics.


 
How much was the L183!?! if it's ok to ask.... I've been trying to get one for ages... it just sucks that there aren't many good LFS's in Cornwall 

Ben


----------



## sa80mark (14 Oct 2013)

Ben

Have you tried trimar in Camborne ? Not sure what there like now but they used to be pretty good 

Mark


----------



## Samuran (14 Oct 2013)

Yeah, it's one of the few fish I'd risk going to Trimar for... I don't know what it is, and I'm not the only one who suffers from it, but I've only got a 50% or so success rate with fish from there 

Ben


----------



## sa80mark (14 Oct 2013)

Ouch not good, I used to get alot from them when I bred fish but that was 6 years ago now, the only other place I could suggest is rare aquatics in crewe, along way from cornwall but they do mail order and have a great reputation


----------



## Samuran (14 Oct 2013)

Yeah I know it sucks and the guys down there are really good too, no idea what causes it.

I've been in touch with rare aquatics and they've told me they're out of season currently but will let me know when they get more... not sure if I want a wild one tho.

Ben


----------



## scapegoat (14 Oct 2013)

Hi Ben, the L183 was £21, Kesgrave tropicals have a rather large ebay shop and offer a decent courier service for £15. The L183 isn't listed in their ebay shop but I know they still have atleast 2 in there. If you pm'd them through ebay i'm sure they would stick up a listing for you to buy. Mine is about 1.5 inches and the 2 that are left are around 2 inches.


----------



## Samuran (15 Oct 2013)

scapegoat said:


> Hi Ben, the L183 was £21, Kesgrave tropicals have a rather large ebay shop and offer a decent courier service for £15. The L183 isn't listed in their ebay shop but I know they still have atleast 2 in there. If you pm'd them through ebay i'm sure they would stick up a listing for you to buy. Mine is about 1.5 inches and the 2 that are left are around 2 inches.


 
Thanks for that 

I've contacted them today, blimey they're vague! So they've told me they have one left, they won't tell me how much it is and then they told me that when they have them back in stock they'll put some on eBay... heh

Ben


----------



## wijnands (5 Nov 2013)

21 quid for L183? That's ancistrus dolichopterus! They breed like rabbits. Must be someone in the area that has some youngsters that need rehoming.

I keep LDA008 or Ancistrus Claro in my tank. Generally plant friendly although they can be a bit hard on echinodorus leafs when they try to scrape algae. Unlike many "plecos" they're really active during the day. Biggest livestock threat to my plants are the MTS, they keep uprooting E. Tennelus


----------



## roadmaster (5 Nov 2013)

I have a few LDA25 pleco's that are rare here, but perfectly suited for planted tank's in my view.
Also believe Farlowella,or variant's thereof to be often overlooked for planted tank's.


----------



## Plunket (5 Nov 2013)

Blue Phantom (L128) would be my suggestion - I've had mine for about 5 years and he's still the same size he was when I bought him - about 3cm - and the colours are stunning.  Initially I didn't see him at all, then discovered his preferred hiding place which was a hole in a bog-wood stump.   re-arranged the wood so that the hole was visible, now he's on view most of the time   Will try and get a photo tonight


----------



## Plunket (5 Nov 2013)

Photo of L128 here


----------

